# Gravley Vs Dixie Chopper



## Cutem all Jack (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking at getting a comercial lawn mower and I have pretty much narrowed it down to these to name brands.

I can get a gravley 152 for $7000 while the same mower in a dixie chopper will run $8200. 

Does anyonw have any feedback on either one of these mowers?


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Robert28 (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't know much about gravely's but I do know about Dixie's. The generac engines are powerful and pretty fuel efficient (which is a plus), but not many people use generacs compared to kawi's....so getting info about the engine can be a little trickier than other major engine brands. I am a partial to kawi just because I think they run smoother.

The dixies have a pretty good cut and can handle a high volume of clippings well. They do okay on hills, better going sideways than up and down. Their warranty is great, one of the better warranties in the industry. Their parts are typically genaric, so you don't need to buy any special brand parts for your mower....you can get them for your local auto part stores usually.

Dixie Choppers are not for everyone. They have a different look to them and are not as popular as other brands. They work great for some and not so great for others. In my experience I don't think I would go back to dixie. But they do build a pretty good mower. 

For what it's worth, I run a John Deere 910A and Exmark mowers, but mostly because the local Gravely dealer is a fool and everyone here that can breathe, knows he's a fool, and the Dixie dealer is more geared towards chainsaws then lawn mowers so it's the piece of mind thing wondering how long he's going to be selling lawn mowers in the years to come.


----------



## canderso7 (Dec 6, 2012)

My buddy has a landscaping business and swears by exmark


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a Jd 910a as well. If it were me, id go with a Kawasaki engine and either a John deere or exmark. Great warranties,price, and performance. I have a lanscaping buisness and that's what I run. No complaints here.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 7, 2012)

Get you a Hustler or Exmark and be done with it.....


----------



## ClintW (Dec 7, 2012)

Where I live all you see or hear about is Grasshopper..
I have a friend who bought a new Dixie chopper and with 2 or 3 months traded it in on a grasshopper. He said that he was so used to the grasshoppers cutting so well and how comfortable they were.
But keep in mind he cuts grass all day everyday for a living.
I think Ex marks are more expensive than anything that everyone has mentioned.  
I have another friend that talks bad about scag mowers saying that you have to have 2 of them at all times because one is guaranteed to be in the shop at all times being worked on.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 7, 2012)

I use a Hustler and love it.

Go with the one that has the best dealer support in your area.  You've got a great mowing shop in Stockbridge that is a Hustler dealer.  Blanking on the name, but they're great with all the equipment they have in stock.  I'd buy one that they support.  You'll need parts eventually and having someone who knows what they're doing locally is nice.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply's. If y'all had your choice would you go with a kohler or Kawasaki and why?


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 8, 2012)

as long as you stay away from the Kohler Courage you should be fine. Both are good engines, I just happen to think Kawasaki's run smoother and have had good luck with them in mowing applications and my golf cart. I can tell you that when I was pricing Exmark's it was about $900 more to get a Kohler engine then it was a Kawasaki. this isn't the case with all mowers, but just found that interesting. On John Deere's like mine you can only get Kawasaki's, or at least when I bought mine that was the only choice.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had good luck with both...but my experiences with Kohler were the older command motors.  My Hustler currently has the Kawasaki motor on it and its been great.  Only one I'd stay away from is B&S...but that's just me.

btw...name of the shop close to you is Tony's.  Great group of guys in there.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks RJ I'll check them out. 

I don't understand why the kohlers cost more? The gravely with the kohler cost $400 more but it seems everybody likes the Kawasaki better?


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 10, 2012)

Cutem all Jack said:


> Thanks RJ I'll check them out.
> 
> I don't understand why the kohlers cost more? The gravely with the kohler cost $400 more but it seems everybody likes the Kawasaki better?



Kawasaki sells TONS more engines then Kohler does so my guess is they can afford to sell them cheaper. Just a guess though as for as a reason goes. Kohler's aren't bad engines, it's just that Kawasaki's are better engines overall and if you ever go to sell it that Kawasaki engine will attract alot more people.


----------



## Boondocks (Dec 10, 2012)

I would stay away fromDixie Chopper.They have no dealer support and getting them on the phone is a problem.I own a Dixie Chopper and will not buy another one.They are solid good cutting mowers when they run.


----------



## cmfireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Throwing in a recommendation for a Scag.  Have had absolutely no issues in 2 years. 

You don't see many Dixie Choppers, and Gravely seems to have good dealer support in my area.

Between the two, I would go Gravely.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Dec 11, 2012)

Just bought the gravely 52 with the Kawasaki motor. Thanks for the help guys I'll let you know how it doe's.


----------



## MudLuvr (Dec 21, 2012)

Gravely all the way, we have two, there are upgrades that are very cool for them have had no problems with them


----------

